# Introducing a heater to betta tank.



## Emmaleaf86 (Jun 4, 2014)

So... I have come to the realization that I need to introduce a heater to my betta tank. I had my betta at work and recently changed jobs. Before I was working at a senior care facility so it was always toasty warm in there and the water temp for my bettas tank always stuck well in the range it needed to be. Where I work now the office is very chilly. I just moved him in yesterday and noticed that his water is currently around 72 degress. Poor chilly Arty. I have a heater, and I've checked that it's the right size for his aquarium, but I'm working how to best introduce it. Should I:

1. Take him out and house him in his cup or travel tank for a day or two while the water warms up, or...

2. Put the heater in and let the water temp adjust gradually with him in it so he can acclimate slowly.

I feel like the second option is probably best so that I don't shock him when he goes from his cup to the aquarium, and I feel like the gradual increase will be easier for him to tolerate, but I'm always hesitant when changing anything about his tank and didn't know if I should observe the rise in temp before I introduce him (I have a thermometer in his aquarium).


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Option 2 is preferable. Assuming you got a heater with a thermostat, the tank will slowly heat up to the desired temperature once you put the heater in, which will give him plenty of time to adapt to the change. Just keep an eye on your thermometer to make sure everything is working properly.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

As long as you don't shoot him from 72 to 80 in 2 seconds he'll be fine. 
Here is an easy/quick way:
Get a clean ziplock (or other brand of zipping) sandwich bag and put it in the tank to get water and put your better in it. Seal it. Set your betta aside and do a 100% water change on your tank. With a tank thermometer draw warm/cool tap mix to get the desired tank temp. De-chlorainte, add water to tank. Put in heater (if its a preset those are usually set for 78F if its an adjustable make sure its set to the temp you want). Float your guy in his bag in the tank for at least a half hour. Periodically cup a little of the tank water into his bag to acclimate him to the change in ammonia/nitrite/nitrate (not sure if you have a cycled tank or not). After 30-60 minutes you can either use a fish net to transfer the better into the tank and dispose of the bag water (then top off tank) or pour betta and bag water into the tank.

Many people do with sort of acclimation for new bettas going from cold store cups to a heated tank for the first time. It works fine (if you have a betta cup you can also warm them up floating that in the tank instead of using a bag).


----------



## Emmaleaf86 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks so much to both of you! I'll definitely be sure to integrate him like this partially. Really appreciate the kind feedback and detailed responses. You guys rock!


----------

